# 2021 Meal Planning



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

welcome to the forum - that is way too organized for most of us here.
that reminds me of when I was in the Navy - I had to type up the ship's menu that covered two week intervals. I hated it.
(typing that is, not the food).


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> welcome to the forum - that is way too organized for most of us here.


Thanks!
For me, life is easier when it's organized.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m impressed…usually I make what strikes me at the time…
It‘s good to have a German cook on board…My husband is German,
so, I occasionally make German dishes like Schnitzel and Speatzle and 
kuddefglaise.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I usually make what sounds good at the time, for myself & whomever I'm cooking for, unless, I have a special purchase like snow crab or bought all the ingredients for Hot and Sour soup, etc.
So, I guess I never plan ahead!  And I'm at least 1/4 German, Schlesweg- Holstein, which may be Danish. I guess the organized genes didn't come through, except, for groceries in the refrigerator and freezer.

How do you get your protein if you eat dessert for dinner? 
I assume you eat other things during the day?
What is pizza soup?
This sounds good - "Smoked salmon with horseradish dip and potato and carrot hash browns and wild herb salad"
among many other things! No salsa in your meals, though. So I will probably buy salmon when I go to the store, today.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> welcome to the forum - that is way too organized for most of us here.
> that reminds me of when I was in the Navy - I had to type up the ship's menu that covered two week intervals. I hated it.
> (typing that is, not the food).


I was always told that the food was good on the ships, especially, the submarines ( the boats). Is that true?
Skimmer or bubblehead 😊?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes welcome, it is refreshing to read another viewpoint and Jägerschnitzel, lordy I've been so close when I made schnitzel with pork cutlets. Got to do it again with the mushrooms and gravy. I can not plan that far ahead either. Browsed the website briefly, needed to use Google translate for English. That black bean and pumpkin stew sound really good.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Every day we look at each other and try to figure out what we feel like eating.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Note that all of those meals are in the past. It's not a meal plan, but a meal _history_.

Updrögt Bohnen sounds interesting. I've never heard of dried string beans... What do they taste like?


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> I was always told that the food was good on the ships, especially, the submarines ( the boats). Is that true?
> Skimmer or bubblehead 😊?


Not when sea sick.lol


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Nik - I was in the "surface" fleet. 3 of my ships were Submarine "Tenders" that serviced the subs. One was in Italy, one was in Norfolk, VA and the 3rd was in Kings Bay, GA.
when loading them up for a cruise, we saw first hand how well they ate. and they ate GOOD !!!
a lot of the sub captains were so proud of their crew and their missions, when they made a port call somewhere in the world, he would have cases of live Maine lobsters flown there to meet them and I heard that they also had Kobe Beef steaks direct from Japan to go with the Surf n Turf dinner. but, 120 days of not seeing sunshine, they earned every forkful of it. I was lucky to have have decent roast beef n taters.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello!
I am surprised at the many responses in such a short time. 😲 
I come from central Germany and now live in the southwest. So I'm not a sailor like that. I now live where people tend to eat spaetzle instead of potatoes.
I can recommend this recipe for pizza soup. It's from Austria, but I'm doing it in a similar way.
How do we get the proteins? Hm ... The mixture with the food on the other days is probably the secret. We only eat 2 meals a day. Morning and noon. Our blood counts, weight, and muscle mass are okay, so I'm not worried about protein.
Updrögt beans taste like a mix of white beans and green beans. We eat this dish in autumn or winter when it's cold outside.
Jägerschnitzel is one of those things. There are different definitions for this term. In eastern Germany, Jägerschnitzel is a breaded sausage slice and in western Germany it is a pork schnitzel with mushroom sauce. The German language can be complicated.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You had 110 views, already. 😊 How do we access the English translation?


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

snic said:


> Note that all of those meals are in the past. It's not a meal plan, but a meal _history_.


Ok, here is the new plan:

December

Wed, Dec 01 Tomato soup rolls
Thu, Dec 2nd, red lentil dale with fragrant rice
Fri, Dec 3rd Mashed potatoes with wild goulash and chicory salad
Sat, Dec 4th, pancakes with fruit puree
Sun, Dec 5th, minced paddy with carrots and potatoes

Mon, Dec 6th Fried chicken breast with lemon-butter sauce, corn-carrot vegetables and potatoes
Tue, Dec 7th Chicken with rice and beans, paella style, chicory salad
Wed, Dec 8th, pasta with tomato sauce
Thu, Dec 9th Breaded jadgwurst with noodles and tomato sauce
Fri, Dec 10, two matjes fillets with cranberry cream, red onions and green beans, with fried potatoes, carrots, apples and lemon
Sat, December 11th "very fresh pikeperch and or fillets of plaice" 😊
Sun, Dec 12, Updrögt beans

Mon, Dec 13th Soljanka, chocolate pudding rolls
Tue, Dec 14th, celery schnitzel with mixed vegetables and potatoes
Wed, Dec 15 Poppy seed noodles with roasted apple
Thu, Dec 16, gluten-free leek quiche, vegetarian
Fri, Dec 17th Chili with lentil balls
Sat, Dec 18 potato pancakes with applesauce
Sun, Dec 19th Grilled meat with homemade french fries coleslaw with oranges and sour cream

Mon, Dec 20, Chicken breast curry with coconut milk and fragrant rice
Tue, Dec 21st, onion soup with farmer's bread
Wed, Dec 22nd Smoked salmon with horseradish dip and potato and carrot rösti
Thu, 23rd Dec Fricassee with wholegrain rice / potatoes Elderberry puddling with rhubarb compote
Fri, Dec 24th Potato salad, sausages
Sat, December 25th, duck, Brussels sprouts / red cabbage, dumplings
Sun, December 26th Roulades, dumplings, red cabbage

Mon, Dec 27th, noodle soup
Tue, Dec 28th, potato noodles with applesauce
Wed, Dec 29 Gyro pan with herb quark and wholegrain rice
Thu, Dec 30 Currywurst with homemade curry sauce, fried potatoes, corn and pepper salad
Fri, Dec 31, forest mushroom soup with rolls / raclette


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> You had 110 views, already. 😊 How do we access the English translation?


For the site miteigenhaenden.wordpress.com, the translation works with Google Chrome, for example, it does not work with Microsoft edge. That is apparently the way wordpress has set it. I cannot influence that.
Alternatively, you can enter the Internet address in the Google translator and then click on the page.










You can easily translate the new page miteigenhaenden.de with Chrome or Edge as described above.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It works with Firefox.


----------

